# RR: 166. Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Stich-Randall, Edelmann, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)










2.	Solti (cond.), Crespin, Donath, Minton, Jungwirth, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)










3.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Jurinac, Weber, Gueden, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1954)










4.	Bernstein (cond.), Ludwig, Jones, Popp, Berry, Domingo, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1971)










5.	Haitink (cond.), Te Kanawa, Otter, Hendricks, Rydl, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1990)










6.	Böhm (cond.), Schech, Streich, Fischer-Dieskau, Seefried, Wagner, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1958)










7.	Heger (cond.), Lehmann, Olszewska, Schumann, Mayr, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1933)










8.	Krauss (cond.), Reining, Della Casa, Gueden, Böhme, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1953)










9.	Böhm (cond.), Ludwig, Troyanos, Mathis, Adam, Wiener, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)










DVDs:
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Schenk (dir.), Jones, Fassbaender, Popp, Jungwirth, Kusche, Araiza, Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)

2.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Hohlfeld (dir.), Lott, Von Otter, Bonney, Moll, Hornik, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)

3.	Karajan (cond.), Czinner (dir.), Schwarzkopf, Jurinac, Rothenberger, Edelmann, Zampieri, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1960)

4.	Solti (cond.), Schlesinger (dir.), Te Kanawa, Howells, Bonney, Haugland, O'Neill, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1985)

5.	Thielemann (cond.), Large (dir.), Fleming, Koch, Damrau, Hawlata, Kaufmann, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus	(2009)

6.	Bychkov (cond.), Carsen (dir.), Pieczonka, Kirchschlager, Persson, Hawlata, Beczała, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(2004)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Karajan (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Stich-Randall, Edelmann, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)
2.	Solti (cond.), Crespin, Donath, Minton, Jungwirth, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)
3.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Jurinac, Weber, Gueden, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1954)
4.	Bernstein (cond.), Ludwig, Jones, Popp, Berry, Domingo, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1971)
5.	Haitink (cond.), Te Kanawa, Otter, Hendricks, Rydl, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1990)
6.	Böhm (cond.), Schech, Streich, Fischer-Dieskau, Seefried, Wagner, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1958)
7.	Heger (cond.), Lehmann, Olszewska, Schumann, Mayr, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1933)
8.	Krauss (cond.), Reining, Della Casa, Gueden, Böhme, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1953)
9.	Böhm (cond.), Ludwig, Troyanos, Mathis, Adam, Wiener, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)

DVDs:
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Schenk (dir.), Jones, Fassbaender, Popp, Jungwirth, Kusche, Araiza, Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)
2.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Hohlfeld (dir.), Lott, Von Otter, Bonney, Moll, Hornik, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)
3.	Karajan (cond.), Czinner (dir.), Schwarzkopf, Jurinac, Rothenberger, Edelmann, Zampieri, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1960)
4.	Solti (cond.), Schlesinger (dir.), Te Kanawa, Howells, Bonney, Haugland, O'Neill, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1985)
5.	Thielemann (cond.), Large (dir.), Fleming, Koch, Damrau, Hawlata, Kaufmann, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus	(2009)
6.	Bychkov (cond.), Carsen (dir.), Pieczonka, Kirchschlager, Persson, Hawlata, Beczała, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(2004)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

